

Most Extravagant Purchases by Wealthy Tech Execs - LonHarris
http://www.ranker.com/list/most-needlessly-extravagant-purchases-by-rich-tech-executive/keaton

======
danielleevenson
This reminds me. I got to ask for a raise.

~~~
wmf
Asking for a raise will never get you there. Just saying.

